# Directivo - 3 Series 2 plus net adapters



## DaveSchott (Nov 10, 2002)

Would rather this stuff not end up in a landfill:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...76317&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1


----------

